
Microsoft Sucks at Naming Products - wolfgke
https://www.howtogeek.com/338120/microsoft-sucks-at-naming-products/
======
at-fates-hands
This is a huge pet peeve of mine since I've had several windows phones. Trying
to find the "windows mobile app store" or "windows phone app store" online was
nearly impossible since they kept changing the name. Then when they went to
Windows 10 Mobile, they lumped all the apps together. You'd search for an app
you found online and then find out it wasn't compatible with your phone when
you searched the store on your phone.

Trying to find any articles out about the Windows phone? Maybe you're looking
for a better Twitter client or music player? Good luck. Some authors would use
"Windows Phone" or "Windows Phone 8" or "Windows Mobile" or several different
variations including the 10 versions depending on what the flavor of the month
was. Do I want to do 10 different searches just to find a handful of reviews?
Not really.

It was so frustrating to and find _anything_ related to your version of
Windows Mobile or whatever they were calling at any given time. It was just
another issue that didn't help being a Windows phone user and made it even
harder for Android users to switch over. Why would you want to switch if you
can't even determine if the Windows Phone store has the apps you need? To me,
this was another Achilles heel for the whole Windows phone experience and
another reason their phones never did well.

------
simonblack
The other annoying thing thing that MSFT does is to label _everything_ with
its word-du-jour, so we had all sorts of .NET things, LIVE things, SURFACE
things, etc. etc.

So we might have 'Aardvark.NET' one day and then it's called 'Aardvark Live'
the next. Way to confuse folks unnecessarily, Microsoft!

